# under dash stereo box



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

for those that dont want to cut their dash on a classic to install a stereo. where can i get one of those under dash boxes for stereo.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

most stereo shops and swapmeets have them


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 18 2010, 12:20 PM~18074160
> *for those that dont want to cut their dash on a classic to install a stereo. where can i get one of those under dash boxes for stereo.
> *


You can find them on e-bay also.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 18 2010, 09:43 PM~18078833
> *You can find them on e-bay also.
> *


what would they be called? ive punched in car stereo equipment/car stereo box on ebay but nothing.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Under dash mounting kit:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Under-Dash-...=item563bc26902

Or hit up All out customs. Jerry had one he was going to sell to me when I was looking.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 19 2010, 05:26 AM~18080504
> *Under dash mounting kit:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Under-Dash-...=item563bc26902
> ...


got it thanks.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 19 2010, 07:46 AM~18080988
> *got it thanks.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 19 2010, 05:26 AM~18080504
> *Under dash mounting kit:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Under-Dash-...=item563bc26902
> ...


 :biggrin: 










Got a few in stock.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 19 2010, 08:50 AM~18081414
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one! :biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 18 2010, 10:20 AM~18074160
> *for those that dont want to cut their dash on a classic to install a stereo. where can i get one of those under dash boxes for stereo.
> *


THIS IS WHAT IVE BEEN DOING SINCE THE MID 80'S ON ALL CLASSICS CARS I LIKE TO MAKE THE CAR LOOK STOCK A POSSIBLE


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Jul 20 2010, 11:43 AM~18092737
> *THIS IS WHAT IVE BEEN DOING SINCE THE MID 80'S ON ALL CLASSICS CARS I LIKE TO MAKE THE CAR LOOK STOCK A POSSIBLE
> 
> 
> ...


damn those are nice :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Here cheaper...
Ebay


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Damn those are nice.....

Here is another idea... Works best if ur deck has a remote, even better if you have a cd changer. And yes the glove box closes.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Jul 20 2010, 02:43 PM~18092737
> *THIS IS WHAT IVE BEEN DOING SINCE THE MID 80'S ON ALL CLASSICS CARS I LIKE TO MAKE THE CAR LOOK STOCK A POSSIBLE
> 
> 
> ...


got any old tissue boxes? can be rough.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 25 2010, 03:56 PM~18137632
> *got any old tissue boxes? can be rough.
> *


NO I DONT SORRY 
CHECK OUT THE LATEST 
TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK? IM GOING TO START MAKING THEM STATING AT 375.00 AS YOU SEE IT
CLICK ON THE PICTURE TO SEE IT DEMO THANKS AND GOD BLESS


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Jul 29 2010, 01:19 PM~18175282
> *NO I DONT SORRY
> CHECK OUT THE LATEST
> TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK? IM GOING TO START MAKING THEM STATING AT 375.00 AS YOU SEE IT
> ...


Very nice... :wow: :wow:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

very nice homie TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

thanks for the props


----------

